# Early Anheuser Busch Bottle



## marjorie040 (Apr 13, 2011)

I found this in my neighbors shed......can anyone tell me the year it was made?

 Thanks,


----------



## Blackglass (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it crown top or blob?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Marjorie,
 There's a good chance that this is pre-prohibition (before 1919). In fact, if I had to guess, I'd say 1900-1910. However, in order to be able to tell, we are missing several factors in your picture. What does the top and neck look like? Second, are there any glassmaker markings along the hub or base? These can really help to ate a bottle.


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know, whole pic's would be great, might be a real winner...


----------



## glass man (Apr 14, 2011)

Would love to have it!! JAMIE


----------



## phil44 (Apr 14, 2011)

all the Charleston SC Anhuesers I've seen on ebay have been crowns that sell around 30 up to 40$


----------



## David Fertig (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my local.  Tooled crown top.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Apr 16, 2011)

that is a more common bottle from around 1908. ive seen them and had one and sold it. could kick myself now that i collect them tho. nice looking bottle. if you ever come across rare anheuser bottles let me know.


----------



## lock (Dec 19, 2021)

Following up the the original question on this feed. This bottle was found buried in a barrel yesterday. To the best of my knowledge the barrel itself was buried around 1907 and had not been uncovered/exposed until yesterday. 

Many thanks.











Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Dec 19, 2021)

Cool, curious what else was in the barrel


----------



## lock (Dec 19, 2021)

About a four dozen old rusty square head nails and a log of sand. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2021)

lock said:


> Following up the the original question on this feed. This bottle was found buried in a barrel yesterday. To the best of my knowledge the barrel itself was buried around 1907 and had not been uncovered/exposed until yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks.View attachment 233067View attachment 233068View attachment 233069View attachment 233070View attachment 233071
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


A.B.G.M Co. Is the Adolphus Busch Glass Manufacturing Company. One in St. Louis, MO.1891-1926 and one in Bellville, Ill. 1886- 1905. Bellville factory became part of the American Bottle Co. In 1905. If Pre Prohibition your bottle must have been made in the St. Louis, MO. Factory. Nice find!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Dec 19, 2021)

I believe that design goes back to the 1890s. I had one with a tooled top that was from The Forked River Bottling Works in New Jersey. Mine was clear, but the same logo.


----------

